# Tunneling under the sidewalk



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I might have to run some PVC conduit underneath a sidewalk. Anybody got any suggestions as to a shortcut to do this?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You could try pushing it through with high pressure water. Running a hose through a tube some how.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5779469_run-electrical-conduit-under-sidewalk.html

BG


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's how it's done. Take a 3' long piece of 3/4" PVC plumbing pipe and glue a 3/4" female adapter to the end of it. The female adapter will fit onto the male end of most any garden hose. I was already aware of this method but I was just fishing to see if there were any other ideas out there.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We kind of wasted our time, didn't we:sigh:

BG


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Not necessarily. I was just being open to alternative methods, of which there don't seem to be any feasible ones so far. I apologize if that's the way I made you feel. To be sure, 9 times out of 10 I am absolutely clueless when I post a question.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

for a sprinkler head?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Unless you want to make a really big hole under the sidewalk which will lead to it cracking/collaspe you should also use an addtional 2-3" pvc pipe with your water jet inside it. I leave the 2-3" pipe in place as conduit. Its a bit messy as the water/dirt come back out your side of the pipe but this way you remove just what you need to remove.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good tip. I'll have to remember that. But unfortunately, I took one look at the job and knew I would have to way jack up my bid. They just couldn't have a flat front wall. 90s all over the place. I'm not too lazy to do it. Then there was the issue of whether to run the pipe exposed or underground. Since it was a new home, I could've assumed they'd be growing some shrubs to cover it up. In any case, it became a problem so I told them to look for someone else.


----------

